# Brama Bull is protective of goats



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

salmonfisher77 said:


> We have had our goats thick into bear country and had a bear walk near camp with the boys just watch him! No problems with bear in there pasture but the 2 coyotes and 1 botcat that met up with the brahma bull didnt fair so well! He is VERY protective of his 17 boys!


OK, you have me curious now...... How in the heck do you get a Brama Bull to protect your goats??


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Bears?*

They grew up together!!! He loves his boys!!! All in the same pasture and they stay very close to him!!! VERY PROTECTIVE!!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Bears?*

I think thats awesome. Lets see some pictures!

Wonder how he would do on the trail? LOL.... that would add a whole new dimensional element to the question of who had right of way on the trail!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I will have my wife post some pics tonight! I just added 2 new Alpines to the herd! That makes 19 total! They nice folks that let me keep my goats there have alot of goats!! 

Keeshna (the bull) probably wouldnt hike well as he is only friendly if you are holding a cattle prode! Loves to be brushed and scratched though!!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is "Security"! Keeshna was bottle raised by my friend who owns the ranch! He has a much bigger attitude now!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex,

we bought two Devon cattle this spring to be trained as draft and pack cattle for the stuff that's too heavy for the goats like water wagon, all the mobile fences when we move to another pasture, etc.

It will take more training - hopefully only that because cattle are WAY different from goats - but maybe I can tell more next year


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

My grandmother told me that the oxen would protect the sheep and calves. I'd forgotten all about that until seeing this bull. Since the oxen were adult steers, who'd been raised in the lot with the sheep, and were turned out with them, I guess it makes sense.

Here the goats and the longhorns are turned out together, but they separate until they come in for the evening. They spend the night in the dry lot together. 

Pretty cool thing to see. I wouldn't want to be the coyote or feral dog trying to snag goat from under the nose of your bull!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Brahma Bull is protective of goats*

Thats amazing. Sounds like you have to keep an eye on him when you are in the pen.


----------

